# cw/ce info



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

When I got accepted to the apprenticeship about 10 came from the cw/ce program.


----------



## The_BeardedCaptain (Apr 5, 2016)

I would say do the CW/CE thing. A lot of apprentices in my local were CWs, because my local wants you to have some sort of construction experience before they let you in. I am a CW right now (I am hoping I will get into the program with this experience), and I have earned a lot of journeymen's respect because I work my ass off to prove I want to be in the union and an electrician. My foreman said he would recommend me to the director to help me get in, because he believes that I deserve it. So honestly I recommend being a cw just because you are going to gain some experience and you have a chance to prove yourself to the journeymen on the job which with my experience can go a long way. Sorry if it seemed like I was rambling on. Good luck to you!


----------



## reapedsoul (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm a CW1 and in my local we mostly so rooftop solar on existing retail buildings. I was dispatched to install solar arrays on a target store in another county. I've spent 4 years applying, testing and interviewing for the apprenticeship but never scored high enough in the interview to have any chance of getting indentured. My last interview they said they'd prefer someone with at least some relevant construction experience and asked me if i was interesting in the pre-apprentice (CW/CE program). Less pay and less work available but my experience has made me want to work in the apprentice wireman field even more.


----------

